# Желатин и пектин - хондропротекторные свойства, вред, как улучшить перевариваемость?



## Александр Громов (5 Июн 2019)

Здравствуйте. Хотел бы обсудить желатин и пектин как добавки для восстановления суставов. Желатин более-менее понятен - либо вываривать кости (вместе с мясом естественно), либо растворять из пакета в воде в течение часа, пото нагреть, размешать и выпить.
Пектин во фруктах, в мармеладе и в сухом виде слабит. На мармеладе даже пишут об этом. Чем это свойство перебить - кто-нибудь в курсе?
И вопрос - как это всё помогает и как это проверить? Одно время периодически разводил себе желатин из пакета по 10 г за раз раза 2-3 в неделю, но потом прекратил, т.к. вышел 2 мм камень и желатин попал в список подозрительных продуктов. При почечных камнях желатин может навредить. Ну а пектин слабит, это вред для полноценного переваривания.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Июн 2019)

Ни желатин, ни пектин хондропротекторным и восстановительным действием не обладают.


----------



## Александр Громов (5 Июн 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, а хоть что-нибудь обладает? Что?


----------



## Алексей38 (6 Июн 2019)

Мне желатин хорошо помог с коленями, щелкали и ныли. Пропил курс, боль прошла через неделю, щёлкать стали меньше, редко вспоминаю про колени. Пил месяц. Раз в пол года планирую повторять курсы.


----------



## Александр Громов (6 Июн 2019)

@Алексей38, я заметил, что от глюкозамина и хондроитина то же самое - суставы не щёлкали, но как будто смазка появилась. Чёрт его знает. Если критику включить, то это наблюдение к делу не относится. От врачей бы узнать, что же помогает, если ни желатин, ни пектин, ни глюкозамин с хондроитином.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Июн 2019)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> @Владимир Воротынцев, а хоть что-нибудь обладает? Что?


Гимнастика.


----------



## Александр Громов (8 Июн 2019)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Гимнастика.


Какой механизм вызывает защитно-восстановительный эффект при гимнастике? Хочу понять смысл.


----------



## Алексей38 (8 Июн 2019)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Какой механизм вызывает защитно-восстановительный эффект при гимнастике? Хочу понять смысл.


Поступление крови к хрящам, как дополнительное питание для восстановления. Посмотрите видео доктора Евдокимова. Знаю несколько примеров людей излечивших 1-2 стадию артроза.
Я тоже делаю гимнастику для ног+приседания и изменил питание.


----------



## Kris 911 (22 Апр 2021)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> @Алексей38, я заметил, что от глюкозамина и хондроитина то же самое - суставы не щёлкали, но как будто смазка появилась. Чёрт его знает. Если критику включить, то это наблюдение к делу не относится. От врачей бы узнать, что же помогает, если ни желатин, ни пектин, ни глюкозамин с хондроитином.


Я принимала мукосат 20 уколов,  и реально колени перестали болеть.


----------



## Missha (15 Май 2021)

А гидролизованный рыбный коллаген питьевой кому-нибудь помог?


----------

